# My Itsy Bitsy Collection



## sarahh604 (Sep 7, 2008)

So I figured, why not post my collection as a first post! I've been snooping for a while now, might as well pop out of my shell, I have to eventually. Started my collection about a year and a half ago, and my bank account has hated me ever since. I must say, I am quite jealous of some of your collections, they're totally drool worthy.But without further a due, enjoy!

P.S. Sorry if the pictures are huge!






[L-R] Faux, Lollipop Loving, Naked To The Core, Sandy B, Fast Thrill (Had a bit of a melting incident, sun and lipstick don't go well), Her Fancy





[L-R] Ms. Fizz, Glamour O.D., Steppin' Out, Style Minx, Sock Hop, Starlet Kiss, Pink Grapefruit, Raquel, Fulfilled, Wildly Lush, C-Thru





[L-R] 1st Row: Nuance, Fleurry (Can definitely tell what's been used most, in need of a back up!), Eversun, Buff
2nd Row: Spaced Out, Hipness, Style
Not Shown: Blooming





[L-R] 1st Row: Alpha Girl, Smooth Harmony, Golden
2nd Row: Blot Powder Medium, Sun Centred





[L-R] Face And Body N1 (sample), Studio Finish NC15, Select NC15, Select Moistureblend NW15, Soft Ochre





[L-R] Petting Pink, Strobe Rays





[L-R] 1st Row: DUO glue, She's Good, 3d Silver
2nd Row: #4, Pink Opal





[L-R] 1st Row: Humid, Swimming, Bio Green, Juxt, Aquadisiac, Parrot, Tilt, Electric Eel, Submarine
2nd Row: Parfait Amour, Stars N' Rockets, Passionate, Star Violet, Coquette, Print, Carbon, Vex, White Frost
3rd Row: Romp, Honey Lust (Broken), Goldmine, Evening Aura, Retrospeck, Dazzlelight





[L-R] Boot Black, Zoom Lash, Mascara X





[L-R] 187SE, 190SE, 168SE, 194SE, 266, 318, 187SE, 168SE, 275SE, 212SE, 219SE(Yes, some of them need a cleaning)


M.I.A.: Warmed MSF, Lightly Flush MSF, Light MSFN, Light Medium/Natural And Shimmer MSF, Heatherette Trio 2, Brush Cleanser


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't think that's such a small collection, biger than mine


----------



## LP_x (Sep 7, 2008)

Great collection - it's bigger than mine! Great to see things well-loved too


----------



## nikki (Sep 7, 2008)

Great stuff!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 7, 2008)

love your collection!!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 7, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## jennyfee (Sep 7, 2008)

itsy bitsy????? what the ...? 
lol sorry everyone says that and they have collections worth a LOT of money 
so anyway...
great collection! I love ur eyeshadows!


----------



## TRASHdecor (Sep 7, 2008)

wow you really have a;l the basics.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



love your shadows!


----------



## sarahh604 (Sep 8, 2008)

Iunno, it just feels itsy bitsy because honestly, who could have enough MAC? But thank you everyone!


----------



## tlc7788 (Sep 8, 2008)

wow great collection!!! slurp


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 9, 2008)

wow great collection


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 9, 2008)

nice collection!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Sep 9, 2008)

Lovely Collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome collection!!!  You made such great choices on your eyeshadows!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 11, 2008)

Love your collection.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## christinakate (Oct 6, 2008)

love the collection.
tons of great eyeshadows.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice collection! Love your eyeshadows!


----------

